# Worst boating accident?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks a bit painful....... Sea-r-cy


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

all i have to say is DAMN!!!!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

yikes!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

All I know is he is lucky as hell if he survived


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That makes me hurt just looking at it...


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Ouch! Are those prop marks?


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

saw a little boy at a boat ramp get chewed up, but no where near that bad
THATS SICK


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ouch....that took a few staples....


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

holy hell!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Make me think of this scene:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLjNzwEULG8


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Could have posted a graphic warning, I think I need stitches from where I passed out and hit my head on the computer desk... This guy doesn't do well with the blood stuff!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Good thing that guy is fat and has a protective layer. An inshape individual would've been sliced like bologna.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Daggum!!!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

That is bad... BUT... For the worst boating incident ever I'm gonna have to go with the Titanic for $1000


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

On the flip side, That will make some awesome scars!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

beeritself said:


> Good thing that guy is fat and has a protective layer. An inshape individual would've been sliced like bologna.


:thumbup:+1 fat comes in handy sometimes look @ the whales scared up from the polar bears.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

He looks like he might have been lucky, it looks like he is still alive anyway.
We had a couple of people get chopped by props and killed on local Lakes by me last summer.
On one of them a Mom ran over her own kid and killed them, I can't even imagine how she feels.

Kevin


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

That photo has been around awhile. Still pretty messed up.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

It'll buff out. 
Seriously, .......ouch!! Yeah that might need a few staples :blink:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Its sad when manatees get struck by boat props....:whistling:


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Dang man

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

i saw some pretty gruesome stuff working the surf rescue team years ago up North. 
+++ on this gent saying his prayers.


----------



## findingnemo (Jan 19, 2013)

I happen to know this guy...weird that it made it all the way to Pensacola. It was a scary and horrific accident as anyone would imagine....He is alive and well and very lucky.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

about a 17 pitch i think.

seriously though the guy is lucky. i have seen prop strikes that were less severe and the individuals not survive.


----------



## findingnemo (Jan 19, 2013)

It was very cold out...so he had quite a thick layer of clothing...that is what saved his life....


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Its sad when manatees get struck by boat props....:whistling:


 thats funny


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

jakec said:


> thats funny


Joke totally went over my head the first time I read the comment. Thought *Worm was just being an animal lubber, didn't realize he was making fun of the man's man blubber. Good one *Worm....:thumbup:


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

beeritself said:


> Good thing that guy is fat and has a protective layer. An inshape individual would've been sliced like bologna.


Well technically if he was skinnier the prop may have missed him. But I get what you are saying.

to the guy who said he had a bunch of layers of clothes on, was he in the water or out of the water when this happened?


----------



## findingnemo (Jan 19, 2013)

He went in the water fully clothed...then was run over by the prop


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

findingnemo said:


> He went in the water fully clothed...then was run over by the prop


Where did this happen?


----------



## findingnemo (Jan 19, 2013)

Arkansas


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Back in the 60's, a boy I went to school with was run over like that but he lost something pretty important. Never had any girlfriends after that.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

A manatee was driving the boat.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

One of my employees was fishing in Mobile water reservoir (Big Creek Lake) when an old man got thrown from his boat. He had stick steering so the boat went into circles, prop hit him in the head. When they pulled him out of the water it had cut the top of his skull off. He was dead on impact. This was 20 years ago.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Getsome said:


> One of my employees was fishing in Mobile water reservoir (Big Creek Lake) when an old man got thrown from his boat. He had stick steering so the boat went into circles, prop hit him in the head. When they pulled him out of the water it had cut the top of his skull off. He was dead on impact. This was 20 years ago.


 
Believe the "stick steering" is unrelated to the gentlemen perishing. Seems to me any boat with the motor in gear with any type steering can travel in circles and can "run you over" if you fall over or are thrown from the boat.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> Believe the "stick steering" is unrelated to the gentlemen perishing. Seems to me any boat with the motor in gear with any type steering can travel in circles and can "run you over" if you fall over or are thrown from the boat.


You are correct, but in this case, the man tried to hold on from being thrown out. This caused the stick to pull all the way forward which caused the boat to circle immediately.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Getsome said:


> You are correct, but in this case, the man tried to hold on from being thrown out. This caused the stick to pull all the way forward which caused the boat to circle immediately.


---------------
 Gotcha understand.


----------



## ncmanguy (Jan 1, 2013)

Nucking futts that's crazy


----------

